# MoCa Filter Problem



## HDNewbie1028 (Jun 2, 2012)

I am having an issue with using a POE filter with my Tivo mini. If I set up the mini without the PoE filter I receive an Internet signal and can recognize the network, see my Roamio, and work as expected. As soon as I put the filter on I get an error message saying I have no Internet. It's like the PoE filter is degrading the signal too much. 

I have the coax coming from a wall outlet - there is one splitter that has two tails - one to the kitchen, where one mini is going, and one to the basement where I have another mini. If the filters aren't on they work great. If filters are on no signal. 

This also happened trying to get regular Tivos to work in the same locations with MoCa adapters. These are attempting to replace two cable boxes. 

My other Tivos have the filters on them and they are working.

Any ideas? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

A POE filter is recommended in 3 places:

- The input side of the home's primary splitter, where service enters the home from the street.
- The input of tuning adapters, if you have any.
- The input of a cable modem IF moca interferes with internet service.

Are you placing filters in spots other than these? A splitter that only feeds 2 Minis won't need a filter.


----------



## HDNewbie1028 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your help BigJim! Here is my setup...

Tivo Premiere XL - started as main Tivo, now in office
Tivo Premiere - bedroom 1
Tivo Premiere - bedroom 2

Wanted Whole Home so I purchased the Actiontec MoCA adapters - have one adapter on each premiere and one adapter next to the cable modem so it can make the entire network a MoCA network.

Each premiere has a cable card, obviously, and those cable cards need tuning adapters, so there are PoE filters on each tuning adapter, plus one PoE filter on the cable modem

Purchased a Tivo Roamio for the family room - as I do not have ethernet in that room I could not set up the Roamio as the MoCA connection, but since I have the adapters that is okay because I already have a MoCA setup in place. The Roamio was plug and play with the existing MoCA network.

Again, this Tivo has a cable card, tuning adapter and PoE filter for the tuning adapter.

Purchased two minis that arrived today - one for the basement and one for the kitchen. The kitchen one is on the same MoCA network - tried to use the PoE filter but it degraded the signal so I took it off. Works without it.

Second Tivo mini is in the basement - should be on same MoCA network, although I cannot for the life of me get it to recognize the network. It does not have the PoE filter on it either. Not a Coax problem as I tried the kitchen TIVO mini in the basement and it works. The IP address appears to be an entirely different network (last number in IP address not in the same address range as everything else), so I don't know how to reset the mini to factory settings and try again - it won't let me in to rename the IP and I've unplugged it a couple times but no luck... 

I appreciate the continued advice.


----------



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

Im pretty sure you actually only want ONE POE filter at the point of cable entry into your home. The point is to stop the signals from escaping your home. Thats it.


----------



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

Also, remember that you want to put it on the right way! I know it sounds dumb but did you try turning it around and trying it? People have put them on wrong before.


----------



## jogo (Dec 27, 2015)

You could draw out your setup and that would probably help anyone greatly.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jogo said:


> You could draw out your setup and that would probably help anyone greatly.


Hi jogo,
This post is a good idea, but the first 2 are mistaken. MoCA frequencies mess with / interfere with Tuning Adapters, so placing a filter on the input as Big Jim advised is correct, in addition to placing one on the input of the first splitter to enter the home (*P*oint *O*f *E*ntry) which judging from the OP's description he may have omitted. If he has forgotten this, a proper placement might solve his issue. Many Arris/Motorola cable modems have builtin MoCA filters, all of the 6xxx series have them, check your modem specs to see that you need a filter there.
To the OP, please check your Tivo account to verify that the troublesome mini is on your account and activated. Temporarily try moving the problem mini to the known good location of the first mini and seeing if you can complete the setup. If it completes but cannot connect try checking the MoCA channel it is on and make sure it is set to "auto". Good luck


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

jogo said:


> Also, remember that you want to put it on the right way! I know it sounds dumb but did you try turning it around and trying it? People have put them on wrong before.


From a mechanical perspective, it is difficult to connect a PoE filter the wrong way, because they have a male connector on one side and a female connector on the other side. Easiest connection is to attach it directly to the input of the splitter. Turning it around requires extra adapters and/or sections of coax.

Electrically, they behave *exactly the same* in either direction. MoCA frequencies are blocked, and lower frequencies pass in both directions.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

On the second Mini, make sure it's actually on your account and set to use Moca instead of ethernet. Takes Tivo up to a day or two to put it on your account.

Sounds like you're putting POE filters everywhere. It should be clear from the other posts that the purpose of a POE filter is to block Moca, which is exactly what you're seeing. Only put filters where you don't want any Moca signals.


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

When I set up Moca it interfered with my modem. I had to isolate my modem from the Moca network for it to work correctly.


----------

